# Portsmouth seeing white bass and wipers yet???



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

So how's it going fellas?


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Still too high on the Scioto


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

biting 3 weeks ago


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I live across the road from the Scioto and it's finally coming down from the bottoms. You may get some at the point or catch some nice saugers at Shawnee Marina.


----------



## run-n-gun (Mar 23, 2014)

Been caching a few at the mouth of the little scioto


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn run-n-gun, that White is a huge one,, bigger than the Wiper!! You fishing right at the mouth? I haven't fished there since I moved out of Sciotoville. Always did ok at the beach.. Great job!!


----------



## run-n-gun (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Dave , yes we was right at the mouth and there was a guy on the bank and he was doing pretty good . There was a lot of them chasing bait right around the mouth and up the little scioto.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm either going to the Big Scioto, (across the street) or the dam this week but the water is supposed to come up again. Again, great job. People forget about the Little Scioto. We've taken a boat up as far as we could go and actually caught Walleyes! Love the Smallies on up 335 close to the golf course,,,


----------

